
Calling All Math Geeks and Puzzle Lovers - blakgeek
I just released a new game called REquate for both iOS and Android.  I describe it as the math addicted love child of Tetris, Sudoku and a crossword puzzle.<p>The game is simple, just rearrange the blocks by dragging and rotating them so that they all form valid equations.<p>It&#x27;s perfect for all ages and skill levels.  Easy puzzles are a great way to occupy a few spare seconds and keep your mind sharp at the same time.  Challenge yourself a bit with the harder puzzles.  If you&#x27;re really up for a real challenge try to solve the &quot;Migraine&quot; level puzzles, they&#x27;ll make your brain hurt so good.<p>A new free puzzle is added everyday and new puzzle packs are released once or twice a month.<p>Check it out and let me know what you think.<p>App Store: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;requate-math-addicted-love&#x2F;id1031089368?ls=1&amp;mt=8<p>Google Play: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.blakgeek.games.requate
======
fma
Links to make your life easier

App Store: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/requate-math-addicted-
love/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/requate-math-addicted-
love/id1031089368?ls=1&mt=8)

Google Play:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.blakgeek.g...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.blakgeek.games.requate)

------
DrFence
My kids like it ... a fun way to solve math problems.

------
fma
Pretty slick. What's the stack behind it?

~~~
blakgeek
Cordova and bit of other goodness. I'll write up a blog post on it and link to
it.

~~~
fma
BTW there may be an issue with the background music...kinda crackles. There is
a barely audible, high pitch noise, when I mute it through the app.

Running iOS9 on iPhone 6.

